# Is the raw diet balanced?



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay, so in a previous post I've stated that I've been experimenting with a raw diet for our three small dogs. They've been getting Nature's Variety Instinct with Raw Boost, Stella and Chewy's freeze dried rabbit parties, freeze dried lamb from Nature's Variety and refrigerated VitalRaw Beef with spinach and cranberries. 

They also usually get a scoop of low-fat cottage cheese every morning. 

I really like that I get to give multiple types of protein. Cash is intolerant to chicken and none of our dogs will eat any kind of seafood, so being able to introduce lamb, beef, rabbit (they love rabbit) and so on makes me feel like they're enjoying their food more. They also eat the freeze dried food before they touch their kibble. So I guess that says it all. 

Now, my question is, are the freeze dried foods balanced? I know that having too much protein can cause issues especially in little dogs. All our dogs are around 10 pounds. I haven't been giving them a full serving size of any one thing - just a taste of a little of everything in their bowl. Should I be adding more vegetables like green beans, sweet potatoes, broccoli and peas or is the raw pre-made typically sufficient enough?

Thanks for answering any questions from the raw newbie.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

most of the freeze dried food that are in patty or other shapes are balanced meals. Look on the bag and it should tell you if it is or if you need to add other things to it. For instance I have a box of Halo base and it tells you in big print and photos that you must add meat to make a balanced ration and how much meat to add to how much base mix.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

If you purchase the high-grade premade raw frozen, they are balanced. I think when people try to make their own, it's a little more challenging to be sure it is balanced.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes all of those brands that you mentioned are balanced. But why do you think that high protein causes issues in small dogs? Dogs are carnivores and the more protein the better - the higher protein foods (which my girls have eaten all of their lives) always get accolades on dog food advisor. 
I believe that if a dog has certain medical issues they may need to have a lower protein diet, but I do not believe that a high protein diet causes any medical issues. That is what I have always read, and what my Vets have told me.
And if you don't mind my asking, why the scoop of cottage cheese every day? There is plenty of calcium in the raw food - I think that their health would be better served by getting more of that instead!
I do like and practice the idea of giving dogs a wide variety of foods including some dairy as I think that it makes for a very solid digestive system, but I don't see any reason for a scoop of cottage cheese on a daily basis - those calories could be used for a more much more nutritious food. Even yogurt, with some good probiotics would be a better alternative.


----------

